# Movie channel commercials?



## reber1b (Jun 14, 2007)

Of the following movie channels, which ones have commercials?

Hallmark Movie Channel
HDNet Movies
MGM HD
Sony HD
Universal HD


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Hallmark, MGM and Universal have commercials during a broadcast. HDNet Movies and Sony have previews between broadcasts.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Hallmark, MGM and Universal have commercials during a broadcast. HDNet Movies and Sony have previews between broadcasts.


I haven't encountered any commercials on MGM, sometimes there will be a break midway through the feature, with a preview or two of upcoming movies. If there have been some I've been lucky and missed them


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

davring said:


> I haven't encountered any commercials on MGM, sometimes there will be a break midway through the feature, with a preview or two of upcoming movies. If there have been some I've been lucky and missed them


Yup, your lucky because I've seen commercials on MGM HD during the midway break.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

davring said:


> I haven't encountered any commercials on MGM, sometimes there will be a break midway through the feature, with a preview or two of upcoming movies. If there have been some I've been lucky and missed them


Even a preview or two midway through the program is inexcusable in my book.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

We're paying extra for them, they should be commercial free during showings.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> We're paying extra for them, they should be commercial free during showings.


We aren't paying very much, under a buck a channel. I'm with you, I prefer no commercials, but I can understand the need.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't think the MGM break is too bad considering the movies are otherwise unedited and often unavailable in HD from any other source.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

"paulman182" said:


> I don't think the MGM break is too bad considering the movies are otherwise unedited and often unavailable in HD from any other source.


Agree


----------



## reber1b (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. I record any movie that I think I might enjoy, and I don't like the idea of putting even a slight amount of wear & tear on my HDD's to record movies riddled with commercials. 

To fluffybear and RunnerFL, I say "amen".


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

reber1b said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I record any movie that I think I might enjoy, and I don't like the idea of putting even a slight amount of wear & tear on my HDD's to record movies riddled with commercials.


You might be kidding about the wear and tear, but you do know that the DVR is continuously recording its buffer unless you unplug the power or switch to a music channel?

My most-used DVR is now uselessly recording the Weather Channel because I had it turned on this morning before work.


----------



## reber1b (Jun 14, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> You might be kidding about the wear and tear, but you do know that the DVR is continuously recording its buffer unless you unplug the power or switch to a music channel?


I guess I'm gonna have to give up my attempts at humor through hyperbole and/or rhetorical remarks. It doesn't seem to work here.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

reber1b said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I record any movie that I think I might enjoy, and I don't like the idea of putting even a slight amount of wear & tear on my HDD's to record movies riddled with commercials.
> 
> To fluffybear and RunnerFL, I say "amen".


We don't do humor or sarcasm here.

in all seriousness some commercials that can be skipped over easily to get uncut movies for a very low price? If you were paying the HBO price for the MGM movie channel then you & I would be be PO'd and rightly so.

And yes I do remember paying a lot of money for one HBO channel that signed off late at night and back on in the daytime. This is a better deal. Of course back then they also had specials that were different. For example they ran some Burlesque shows complete with baggy pants comics and fan dancers etc.

Also Wometco Home theatre lots of money for one channel of movies


----------



## reber1b (Jun 14, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> We don't do humor or sarcasm here.
> 
> By "we" I assume you are actually speaking for yourself alone. 'No sarcasm' I can understand. But, no humor either?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

reber1b said:


> TBoneit said:
> 
> 
> > We don't do humor or sarcasm here.
> ...


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

High School girl, on way to graduation, makes sarcastic remark, which her obtuse boyfriend takes literally.

High School girl, miffed, says, _"I was beng ironic"
_
George Wendt replies, _"Actually, you were being sarcastic. What's ironic is, you're about to graduate from high school even though you don't know the difference._

- From: The George Wendt Show


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

TBoneit said:


> We don't do humor or sarcasm here.
> 
> in all seriousness some commercials that can be skipped over easily to get uncut movies for a very low price? If you were paying the HBO price for the MGM movie channel then you & I would be be PO'd and rightly so.
> 
> ...


All I can say is that it is darn sad when a man wants to pay extra for absolutely no commercials or advertising movie channels, and still gets them when he does. We are pretty much limited to HBO/Cinemax today if you don't want to see any clutter on the screen during programming, and if they cave in...that's it for the premium channels...you can truly say they've all gone to crap. You let the camel's nose pass, you'll eventually end up with the whole thing (Just look at Starz...they used to push the screen for the infobox during end credits. Now look at all what they pull during programming.)

Even if it's not that bad, you have to stand firm and NOT allow it...NO MATTER WHAT...cause something so small can grow into something big and significant.


----------



## Dish97 (Dec 19, 2009)

mike1977 said:


> All I can say is that it is darn sad when a man wants to pay extra for absolutely no commercials or advertising movie channels, and still gets them when he does. We are pretty much limited to HBO/Cinemax today if you don't want to see any clutter on the screen during programming, and if they cave in...that's it for the premium channels...you can truly say they've all gone to crap. You let the camel's nose pass, you'll eventually end up with the whole thing (Just look at Starz...they used to push the screen for the infobox during end credits. Now look at all what they pull during programming.)
> 
> Even if it's not that bad, you have to stand firm and NOT allow it...NO MATTER WHAT...cause something so small can grow into something big and significant.


Agree. That's why I canceled the Showtime pack last year when TMC added the corner logo. Had already canceled Starz for the reasons you mentioned. 
As good as they are, even HBO/Cinemax have their faults. I enjoy the older films Cinemax runs in the early mornings. What I don't like is when they run a technicolor cinema-scope movie and mess with the OAR. The film can start off letter-boxed during the opening credits and then they blow the picture up to fill the entire screen. They will then revert back to letter-boxed during the end credits. I find this unacceptable. And the difference in quality is noticeable between the letter-boxed and "tampered" portions of the film.


----------

